# Which engine mount



## Itsnotme1988 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have ordered all three of the other oem mounts from just not the the front upper. I am seeing 3 listings for the U13 with one being for the 02/96-97 that looks no different than the others in the online pictures. 

Here is a link to all three. Of course the seller is saying the most expensive of the three is the one I need. Car is a 1996 with an August 1995 build date.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Part of the problem with Courtesy Nissan's site is that they don't use original Nissan part numbers with their parts diagrams. Your mount would depend on what trans you have. The following Nissan part numbers are for U13 Altimas produced 7/94 to 2/96:

Manual trans: 11210-1E803
Auto trans: 11210-1E813

You can look those parts up directly at CourtesyParts.com. FYI, the same parts are $12 cheaper at 1stAAANissanParts.com


----------

